
5 lessons in object-oriented design from Sandi Metz - ingve
https://18f.gsa.gov/2016/06/24/5-lessons-in-object-oriented-design-from-sandi-metz/
======
SwellJoe
There's a bunch of videos of her talks on YouTube; they're among the best I've
seen for OO design, testing, and re-factoring.

